# PFS and Tex Classic from PVC



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I cut these out of my latest pipe find this afternoon.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool Jim!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

real nice sh#tter pipe shooters jim :rofl: :stickpoke:


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I like them. Do you ever heat them up to get the curve out?


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Really like the Tex classic!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great! -- Tex


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Cool Jim!





bigron said:


> real nice sh#tter pipe shooters jim :rofl: :stickpoke:





Skillet said:


> I like them. Do you ever heat them up to get the curve out?





Haken said:


> Really like the Tex classic!





Saderath said:


> Cool!





Tex-Shooter said:


> Looks great! -- Tex


Thanks Guys,

@ Skillet... I thought about it but it actually works and shoots pretty well with the curve.

Cheers Jim


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Great way to recycle!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm green pipe with envy!! hahahah! Nice job Rockslinger, they do look cool!!

Fwv2


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks great!! I have a few PVC slingshots as well, And they can be a bit slippery.. Maybe wrapping that Nice PFS in paracord would help it be more comfy! But thats all up to you .

You did great!

SMS


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice stuff Jim. The one I made out of 4" pvc, I flattened using a heat gun and it came out nice. I will be making some more.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice Jim that looks like Blue Brute to me. Tough stuff.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

The PVC came out really well! Very smooth.

For grip some textured paint might work? But not on the forks as I imagine it would be heck on the bands/tubes.

I saw this guy on youtube a while back heating it up until floppy and shaping/pressing a bow from it, so heating some like Dayhiker said sounds like fun too!


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, you've given me PVC fever. So now I'm going to have to try to make one.


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Love this idea...Thanks Rockslinger!


----------



## fiskey81 (Oct 3, 2013)

definitely a cool idea i made a bunch out of pvc and they do work extremely well. pvc is extremely nice to work with once u get the hang of it.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a great idea.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice idea! Do you shoot them with the curve cupped toward you or away from you?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Paint it with bed liner paint and that'll give a nice textured grip and will make it just about indestructible.


----------

